# Überschneidung



## katinka (19. August 2008)

*Hallo
hab ein Bild in Illustrator und beim Färben mit Verlauf Werkzeug
kommen überschneidungen, wie werde ich die überschneidung los
so das dass ganze Bild gefärbt ist?*


----------



## ink (19. August 2008)

Igitt, was ist das für ne Schrift?

Entweder legst du nen Verlauf an und nutzt die zu färbenden Elemente als Maske oder du nutzt den Pathfinder (nachdem du die gleichfarbigen Elemte markiert hast) und fast damit es damit zusammen. Danach lässt sich der Verlauf anwenden.

mfg


----------

